#   -       HELP!!!

## Joyz

, , ,   !  2    ,     ,        :Confused:  
      .   ,       .   -     .         .     :
1.	       ,            ?     ?
2.	            (  )      ?   - ?
3.	                  ?       ?  :Frown:  
4.	              /,  ,        . 
5.	           :       ?  ?

 ,  ,       , , !      !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

.       .
,      ... -...

----------


## .

1.      ,   .       ,  . 
2. ..1
3. ..1
4.     .      ,    . 
5. ..1

----------


## Joyz

!  :Smilie:      ,       !  :Wink:  
1.         ?
2.               ,     ? 
3.  ,       ,  ,               ?

----------


## Andyko

.   - 


>

----------


## Joyz

!      -  - ,        -   ,     -   !  :Big Grin:  




> ,      ... -...


     ,    800   ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Joyz

,        : 
   .



> ,     ...
> ...     -    ,  ?*  (  )                 ,.. * .    -46,        (  )?


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.     ,           .      .

----------


## Joyz

> .     ,           .      .


, ! !  :Smilie:

----------


## Joyz

... :Embarrassment:  
         ,  ,      ,    ,      ?      ?..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?           ,        ,      .             ,          ,            . ,      .

----------


## Joyz

-    !  :Smilie:  
 , .,       !   :Smilie:

----------


## .

. ,       .

----------


## handler

,    (   .)  ,     (      ),       ,   :
1.       .
2.     6%
3.     ( )    (    ,      )
4.,    1-2         .

----------


## handler

,   ,       ,

----------

! , .       ( 5029),        ( 5038),          (5038).        5038,        -!             .   . ,          ,      ?   , ,        (    5038  13.07.07)   .        ...  .   : 1)      ? 2)    ?   .

----------


## .

> ,         ,


   .     ,

----------

.!!!!!! -  !!!!!

----------


## (lorik)

!
    .    - ,            ...    :
1)         ,      2     ,  ,         ?       ?
2)      ?      ,    ?
3)         ?    ?         ?
4)            ?
5)    ,           :
--  
-    
-  
-  
-  
  ?
 .

----------


## (lorik)

:       ?        ,  -   , , ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

1)     
2)   
3)  .    ,       
4) 
5)    ,   .   
6)       .

----------


## ()

,   .      .   , .      .   .    ,   -       ,   ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## ()



----------


## (lorik)

> 1)     
> 2)   
> 3)  .    ,       
> 4) 
> 5)    ,   .   
> 6)       .


 , .!

----------


## Zarina

> .       .
> ,      ... -...


,  -  ,         ?

----------


## Zarina

> ,          ,      ?


  ...
   ,   ....

----------


## .

?   ,           .     ,         ,  , ,    ,       .  .

----------


## Zarina

,   . :Smilie:

----------

:
   ,          :  :         , ..     ...        ,      ,           .

  ,           ( )??

         ,      !

     !!!

----------


## Andyko

> ( )


.

----------


## repz

,  !    ,     ,          ,       ,   ?

----------


## .

.        ,         
 ,        .    ,    ?

----------

> .        ,


!     ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

?       ? 
,     .            .   ,       :Frown:

----------

.       , ,   etc.

----------


## .

?

----------

.   : ,      ?    ,     ?

----------


## .

**,           :Frown:      ,  .    ,      ?

----------

.     ,     ...

----------


## repz

,  ,        ,    ,           .

----------


## .

,

----------


## repz

74.40  22.22,       ,             ,    ,       .

----------


## .

,           .
    ,    , .

----------


## repz

, !   ,        ,                (     )    .

----------


## repz

,       ,      ?

----------


## .

- ,      .

----------


## repz

,     ,   ! 
    ,       ,     .      20      , .     ,         ,      ?      ,     ?    !!!!

----------


## .

?       ? 
 , ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## repz

,   !!!!

----------

!
   ,        93.05 "   "        016108 "   ,  ,    ".  .   .
           .         .       !          ,      ,            .
1. ,              .            .        .
2.        ,      .     ?
,    ,               ,    .
    ?   -  -  + .            ?

----------


## .

.     :Embarrassment:

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------

!
          ?    ?     -:  ,  ,  .
  ,     ,    ,       "                         ..?"
       ,         .

----------


## .

-?    ,     .             ,    .             . 
       -  .

----------

,  .
   ""    .         : "    , ,     ,    ?"
    +           ?      ? 
-    (,   ..)                   ,         .   - " "     ?

----------


## 11

... 
        (      ),             ,  / ,           ,     ?        ?  (..      )   (..       )?

----------


## .

> 


 ,   ,    



>

----------


## repz

,  ,      ,  ,             ,        ?

----------


## .

*repz*,   !

----------

.       ,  .        -  ( ,  ,      -       .)      .          .    -  . .

----------

.     .       .                  - ?

----------


## .

> -  ( ,  ,      -       .)


 , .   .         .   ,

----------


## RusN

6%.  .         .   .          . ..   . 
           . 
  .    ,      .  ,    .    . 
 -,      ,     ,     .         .      ,  ,        .           .    .      . 

     .      .       . ,     .    ,  .           ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,   ,  -   ?  :Smilie: 


> 


 .


> 


,      :Smilie:

----------


## RusN

:Smilie:    . . ,      .   :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
       .

----------

..

----------


## kreatiffchik

,    .   ? ,      ,      - ?  ,        /  -    ?

----------


## .

> ,      -


         .
         ,    .   ,    .   ,        ,

----------


## ianchik

.        ,    .           ,         ?

----------


## .



----------


## ianchik

,            ?    -            ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## llenivo

, , ,         . ..      7    -    .     ,      ((( ..      ???

          ?

    -  ,    . -...

----------


## Feminka

> ..      ???






> ?

----------


## llenivo

> 


,  ((

,                  ??????
-    -      ))

----------


## tinkaer

:Smilie:

----------


## llenivo

,       ....

----------


## Feminka

> ,  ((


  :Smilie:

----------


## Spartiat

!
, .     (  )  --.        (  -   1).     .       :   ,   1    ? ,     ?       ,    " "  ?
 !

----------

> ?





> 


 


> " "  ?

----------


## .

> ,   1    ?


 



> ,     ?


      ,    .



> ,


    .



> " "  ?


  -  .        , .. .

----------


## Spartiat

.
  -    ?      ?

----------

,    2010

----------


## Entelechy

,   ...

----------



----------


## SCINNER

,   , (  ),      ,  :
    1       ,   -        ,
    2       (,  )          (.. -),                 ,-     ?       ? 
    3     ( 1)        ,           ?    ?

----------

1  ,        
2     
3

----------


## SCINNER

to  -   1  ,        ,      ???

----------


## SCINNER

???

----------



----------


## .

,   .   :     ,     .   ,    ,             2            500  ...

----------


## .

.

----------

,      ,  :             -  .        ,   ?           ?
  -       ,     .

----------



----------


## Den_a_men

,  ,   ,   ,     ,   ( )   ,   ,    .

1.          .
2.      ?
3.          ?
4.    ,      ?
5.     () ,            ?
6.     ?   ?

     ...

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## PtichkaSinichka

,  . - ,   .  ....      ,    .     ?            ?      ...      !!!

----------


## 74

!
    ,       ,    ,  ?       ,   ,      ?????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*PtichkaSinichka*,   
*74*,    ,   .      . Ÿ  , ,  FAQ L13.   (,  )  2009.

----------


## efreytor

*74*,       ....   ...   ?    ?     ...    ( , )    ?

----------


## 74

,   ,           ,  6% ,  ,    ,    ?,    5 ,     ?      ,    ,   ,       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*74*,    .   .

----------


## proud

> ?           ,        ,      .             ,          ,            . ,      .


  : 
          ,   ,   ,          (  ),        ?

----------


## efreytor

> (  ),        ?

----------


## Sha_de

,        .       ,     ()      ( ).   ,    . 
 , .

----------


## efreytor

*Sha_de*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=27768

----------


## EugeneD

, ?     ?    "  "?

----------


## efreytor

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=277681
 :Big Grin:

----------


## jul777

!!!!     !!!  : , ...   ,    ,   ,  -   .     ? ,   ,   .   ,  -     ,   ,   . !!!

----------


## .

*jul777*,     .    !

----------


## 69

"" ...
  ,       ,        ,          .     ?    .        , ..        .?

----------


## efreytor

> .


    ()  ...

----------


## 69

*efreytor*, 
  .

----------


## 3

> ()  ...


  ,  ,   
    /  /.
    -.
   , -    
    -     
   ,  . 
   ,        
.   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 3

.

----------


## efreytor

> , -   
>     -     
>    ,  .


 ...      ...                ..

----------


## 3

[quote] ...      ...                ..

        ,
   ?
    . 
   .
       .
, .

----------


## efreytor

> .


  ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

*3*,  26.3

----------


## 3

> ?    ?


,   -  .

     ,
    (, 
 ).      .    
 80    .  

       ?
   ?
  , : ?

----------


## efreytor

> , : ?


  ...-   ..

----------


## Maxus

:Smilie: .
      .    .     ,      .
    ,    :
1.         6%? 
2.        . ()       ,                   , ..   . (        ).   ? 
3.  ,         ?     ?         .       :Frown: 
    20  2009.
  .

----------


## efreytor

> 1.         6%?


    ""

----------


## Maxus

> ""


 "",  6%.     :yes: 
  ,      ?   ?  ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## janet-

!     .       -  2 ,   -      ,            ,    ?

----------


## janet-

..

----------


## rainy

.
 ,   ,    .

     6%.        . ,       :

    (  )

1)        ,     .
2)    ,    ,     .

,    :

1)   p24001    .
2) ...?   ,    ,          ?

 .

----------


## Feminka

1 
2 ,   2010 .

----------


## rainy

> 1 
> 2 ,   2010 .


..    ,   . )
     (  ) -             ?       6- ?

----------


## efreytor

> 6- ?


7  ...

----------


## Feminka

> 6- ?


   ,     ,   ,       .

----------


## Yojek

!      (  ),      ,       ,   ? 
 ,            ?
 !

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> ?


  -,    ...

----------

> ?






> ?

----------


## Yojek

!!! 
        ,    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 


>

----------


## Yojek

:              ?
      ?

----------


## efreytor



----------


## Yojek

!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> ?


          5

----------


## Yojek

> 5


   -  ? 
   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  :Big Grin: 



> -  ?


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/124050/

----------


## Yojek

:Big Grin:    !!!

----------


## Uvelir

.    ,     .     .   
1.   
2.    
3.    
4.       .
5.  
 ,   .  - ,   . : 
.      ,      
.  
.      
P.S.           ,       .
       .
 .

----------


## .

.   .          
.     .        
.   



> .


   -  ,    ,

----------


## Uvelir

*.*,        ?   ?
   - ,        ,              .  ?

----------


## .

> ?   ?


  ?     ,     . 
  -    ,

----------


## Uvelir

*.*, ,   ,              ,    ?          ,           ,  ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ,       ;



> ,           ,  ?


 ,  ,  ,

----------


## 888

,     . ,     .,       . .
   . -.
       .      ?
        .         ?
   ,       ! ,  ,    !
 !

----------


## .

-.     46-        .

----------


## IBN

,      ,     ,       ,    
1.          ,      ,       .          ,    ,     .                    
,          .      10.             . 
            .
:

----------


## .

1.  .            .      .    .
     . 
     /   ?

----------


## IBN

2 .   ,        ,

----------


## .

.   ,        :Frown: 
 ,    ,        ,  -   . ,          ,      .
  ,        .    .          ?  -?
  10     .          .            .

----------


## 888

!!!

----------

,             ?  ,      ,        ...

----------


## .



----------

*.*, ,   ,        .
 ...

----------


## .

,    ,

----------


## rdg

, .         ,     ...

    .     ,       . 2   ,              .         .         .  
  2008   ,   , ,        ,    ,     ,      .       ,   ,     .            ,       .    ,     .             . 
       ,   ,   . .

----------


## .

,   ,  .       .
    ,   ,    
   ,       :Frown:

----------


## rdg

.            ... 

   , 
    .          ,    $ . 
.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.  ,     ,          - 400-500

----------


## rdg

.     ...        ....  ..       :Smilie:

----------


## Vaneska

,         .    :        ?  ,       (..346.21 .6),      ,      ,     ....  -...  !

----------


## tuchka

,      ,       ,    .    ,                  . 
     (   )  ,                    .            ?

----------


## .

> ,                  .


   .        .    .
             .
  .

----------


## efreytor

> ,                  .


          .....  .. ))




> ?


...               ..    ...       ..       -

----------


## tuchka

,     :Smilie:

----------


## EugeneD

-,     ,     ,       ...     ,       .     ,   ,   "  " ,       160 ....

----------


## tuchka

:         (        )          ,    ,    .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Watch_repairer

,   ,   ,    .  .      ,     .           ?   / ?     -  .

----------


## Andyko

,  -   .

----------


## Watch_repairer

Andyko,   :Smilie:  ,   .

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------

.... 

        - .

    ,    .
 ?      .   5  ? 
    -, -.   ???
             ?

----------


## efreytor

> .   5  ?






> -, -.   ???


 



> ?


 


       ...             :Wink:

----------

100 ,                     .

----------


## efreytor

...         (  )               ,     ...                     .

----------

!  .  :
          ,        -,    ,    .     ,      ?
       ?       ?

----------

??????????????????

----------


## .

.       .    ,

----------


## Polza

!
-                  -   , ,    .         .       ?

----------

> .       .    ,


   ,    ,       .      .
       ,          ?        ?
     ?

----------


## .

**,    ,      ?         :Wink:

----------

> **,    ,      ?


   ,  .    ,       .        ?

----------

,      ? 1 ()  3 (- )??

----------


## Andyko



----------


## anfisa83

!
   . ..  ,       ,    ?     .

 !   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*anfisa83*,        15-     .  .         :Smilie:

----------


## anfisa83

> *anfisa83*,        15-     .  .


   !   :Wink:

----------


## Souriceau

. ,    -- ?

----------


## .



----------


## !90

.  !    .     - 
1.   
2.   , 
3.     , 
4.       , 
5.   . 
 ,        - 52.41.1 -    .     ..         ,         ...  , .

----------


## !90

-       ?        ?

----------


## anfisa83

!

  , . 

    . ,           ?

 !

----------


## kt

,     .
 (. )      ,     ,         (..    ).
 ,        . :Abuse: 
           ,     (!)    .    -   ?,   :  ,             ,      . 

         .       ,   (!)      -        !    -      ,   ,       ?      -        ,   .
     - .  ?  :Mad:

----------


## Feminka

> ?


   ,   .

----------

> ,   .      .   , .      .   .    ,   -       ,   ?


  ,    . 
          (-,  ).   2009   .(    )           . 
:     ,   . 
 ,

----------

,       ,       (       )

----------

. ,   ?

----------

-   .     ,   -    .   ,     .

----------


## .

**,      ,      .     10     :Frown: 
          .    ,  .



> ,


            , .. .      129-   .     ,     .      .

----------

,   .  ,     .
  ,        ,     .

----------


## .

**,         .       .      .    ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


      . ,     .     .
          :
1.           . .
      ,            . ,   ?
2.       .   ?       .?     - .
3.      (2-)?      ,        . ,   .       .           ?
4.      .    ?

----------


## .

1. .          ,     
2.    ,    . 
3.     ,    ,     ,       
4.

----------

,

----------


## .

.
      ,   .    ,  2 , 1    +    ,     +   ,          .  ,                .    .
          ,          ...

----------


## .

?      ,     .

----------


## .

,   "  " 
1.       ?     
2.  ,       ?

----------


## .

1.       ?             .         
2. .    .

----------


## .

,       ,              ?
           ?

----------


## .

.        .    .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,     ,    ,    .    -.    ,          .        .    -     ,    ?  :      -;    -. ?       ?

----------


## .

46  . ?   ,   ?

----------


## ˸ .

.
 ,     ,       ,     .
    ( ).    , ..         ,    42. 
        ,   "   "  07, .. ,  ",   52" -    .   ,   -, ,   -   08?..
  .
  .   .,       , ,  ,    :   ,     .
      ,         ,    .    -      ?        ?  ,      ( 24-  )?
  ,   .

----------


## .

> ?


 .        ( )  ,          :Frown:

----------


## ˸ .

,  .

----------


## .

,    .
?

----------


## .

> 46  . ?   ,   ?


      46-  ,      .

----------


## .

> 46  . ?   ,   ?


   - ,       ,      -  :yes:

----------


## -Rafael

! 
  :
1     ,     -.         ? 
2    .     .      ? 

     ?

----------


## .

-? ? ? 
  -    .

----------


## caramba

!
..,          . 
  ,        :
     (),    ()
  -   . 
 :
1.      -   ?
2.      ,        ,  46-      ?

   !

----------


## .

1.       ,   .  ,       
2. 46-     ,      .     .

----------


## caramba

.,  !     !    !)

----------


## caramba

.    :                   ?  -  ""  ?         ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## caramba

!

----------


## Furor

,       ,  ,     .
      ,                 (),     .    ,      (  ).       , ,   .
1.        ,     :Wink: 
2.        , ..   .       .   . :Frown: 
3.    . :Frown: 
4.  -  . :Wink: 
5          . :Frown: 
 -     ,  .

----------


## .

1.         .     .       ,     ,    ?
2.             .        .      .
3. 
4. ,        .      2010     
5.    ?   .       ,    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/156248

----------


## Furor

. ..............            ,    ,     () "   "?????????????? :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## Furor

,   ,               ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Furor

.... ..  ()          ,      ,         ? ,  ,       .  ,        :      .
 , ,   .  ,        ,              ,  ,  .    ,     ,   ,   ,  ,  ,         ??????????????  :Wink:

----------


## Furor

, ..........  :Stick Out Tongue: 



    ,      .     1  20  .                ,      .
   90     ,      ,          .             ,       20.09.2007 N 208.


,       (, ),    ,       (, ),    .           -  .             ?


       27  .   ,              .           ,        ,                :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,


   .         ,   . 
,       ,      .            .

----------

.   .
             ,    .
     ,     -   ,   ,      .,     ,     .
   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Polza

!     -   -            ... 


:       :    ,          . 26.3  ,    .        ,    ,   ,      ?           ?

:



 10  2010 . N 03-04-08/3-50

   -                   ,  ,                  .
   . 1 . 226     ( - )  ,           ,   . 2 . 226 ,  ,       ,     . 224 .      .
 ,                 ,      ,   ,      .            ,                .
   . 7 . 226    ,       ,       ,         .
           ,                          ,       ,  ,   ,       ,               .
     ,   ,                         . 2 . 230 .



 - 
..
10.03.2010



  -     2-????   ,     .    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Polza

-...  :Frown: (((

----------


## 55

:Smilie:  

 :Embarrassment: 
                    .  ( )   ,      .  .    :
1)       ?
2)        ?
3)       (   )      ?
4)     ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

1 
2   ,      
3 
4

----------


## wens

!    :    2009    ,    .  .      ( ).     .         , ,      ,       ,       ,          .        ,         .       ,              .   2009   ,        .
  .     ,   .          . :
1.           ?
2.       ?
3.         ,       .      ?
     ?
 , .  :Smilie:

----------


## Ivan rus

.  .   :                5       .                  5 .

----------

:  2009       ,         ,      (((.  ,             ???   .

----------


## Feminka

,

----------

,    ,        , , 9 .,     ,   "",   !!!

----------


## Feminka

?  -.      .

----------

...     -     : "  ...   ...". ,   -

----------


## LuckyBuh

> ...     -     : "  ...   ...". ,   -


  -,    "  ", , , !,   - ,         - ,    ,   .   2           , ..     -   ,      . -   ,      :Wink:

----------


## Ivan rus

?               ?

----------


## ()

,  , .         .   ,        46 
-   ,    - "  ",  ..  ,     , . ?
-     ,         (  )       ?
- ,   ..     ,    46      ? 
-   -   ,       ( ),    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ..  ,





> . ?


 


> ?






> 






> -   ,

----------


## ()

> ..     ?


 , ,           ,     ....

      ?

  , 46                     ,    "" ?

 ,  ,  -       ,           ?

   - ,     -  ,      ..

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...;
 46   ;
   -

----------


## ()

Andyko,      :Smilie:

----------


## Vopros97

> 


..       ..      ,   ?          !

----------


## Vopros97

!
  !

1.     ,       ,        .

       ?         !

       ?

  ?

        ?

----------


## efreytor

*Vopros97*, 


> ?


         ..        ..    



> ?






> ?


  ..


> ?

----------

> *Vopros97*,          ..        ..    
> 
>   ..



!    !


  . 

   ,     ,    .

       ?

     ?      ,      .

  ?

  ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 ;
 -

----------


## Vopros97

!   !

 !                 ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,

----------


## Vopros97

!

----------


## Aurea

!
,       ,         ,  .      ???  ,            .  ,  ,      -     ???
!

----------


## efreytor

> -     ???


  .

----------

1., ,         46   .
      -  7.00 ,     ,      

2.    :           ,       .     (  )      ,   ?

----------

,   . 
     .  ,      ,  ,       .     ,     . 
     ,    ,         ?

P.S. 46       9.00.   ,         (   .    http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...;n=99727;obj=0 )

----------


## Feminka

** ,         ,    ?

----------


## .

** ,        .

----------

[QUOTE= ;52851860]    ,     .[QUOTE]

    ? 
   ,         ,         . 
    ,     ,              ,

----------

,     ,    , -   ,       
   ,
  -   . - ,              ?

----------


## kat1410

!      .    ?

----------


## .

*kat1410*,      .     .

----------


## Anja-Marija

!
 -  .           (  - ?).
      ?
    -  ?

----------


## .

*Anja-Marija*,          ,

----------

,        ,                ,             ?     ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------

,       -.  -  .
1.                      - - ?            ?
2.      ,   -. -     ?     ,     - ....
3.      ,       ?

    ,  ...

----------


## efreytor

1. ...        .        ..
2. 
3.         ...        ..            .

----------

efreytor,      .      .
1.     ,    ?       ,           ,    .    ?          ?
2.   ,   ,       ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

1.         ,       .       .
2.        5     ( )     -2

----------

, efreytor!    !

----------


## 2010

.     . ,    .   ,        .        ,      .        -  ,       - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Alyce

.
      -     .

    (  )        -2.
        ? 
    - , ,  -2 .
      :
1. -2
2.   
3.      
4.    
5.    -   
6.   .
7.   :Smilie: 

   7.

 ,      ,       ?
     - -2  .

,     . 

 ,       (  )   (     ).
    ? ?

PS. ,      ,        !

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

:    15%  ,     :
1.        ,    .
2. :,,-  ,      -.
?

----------


## .

1. 
2.   .  ,       ,

----------

,      ( -).      18 ,     5.
1.   ?
2.   ?

----------


## .

1.  .
2.           .    
    2011 .

----------


## Tsys

!    ,     .
 ,        ,       - .
    ,    .  .         ,         .    ,    10   ,    -   5      40)))   ,       - ,    ,  " , -  " - . 
, ,    .

----------


## Andyko

*Tsys*,      ,    ?

----------


## Tsys

?

----------


## .

*Tsys*,          ,      .     ,       ,   -     :Wink:

----------


## Tsys

, .  :yes:

----------


## JulSik

,,     ,         ,   ?  ?  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> 


?

----------


## JulSik

:Frown:

----------


## Andyko



----------

,,   , ,  2,  ,             ?

----------


## .



----------

. .  ,         .  .   ...

----------


## efreytor

,  .

----------


## 66

.
 :    .. , ( .   )  ,     ...- :  ?   :yes:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 66

()..!       ..
    ..   ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .



----------


## 66

!

----------


## Yulentsia

!

 (      )       ,     :Smilie:   .         ,         -    ...            :Embarrassment: ... 

       ,      "          ,   ,       ",      .    . 

:

1)            ( , )?  ,     ?  ,  ,      .               ...
2)   ""           ,     ?
3)    ",    ,       "?  " "    ?

  .

----------


## efreytor

...     ... .
1
2
3   ...


    10

----------


## .

> 


   .   185    ,   .
         .     .
      ,      .

----------


## 82

,     ,           ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## 82

"  , , " ( 0194064  ),   ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

> 185    ,   .


    ?    ...  ?

----------


## .

.     .     ,       ,         :Smilie:

----------


## scarabey

> ,   , (  ),      ,  :
>     1       ,   -        ,
>     2       (,  )          (.. -),                 ,-     ?       ? 
>     3     ( 1)        ,           ?    ?


   ,      ,       .

----------


## Andyko

*scarabey*,      .

----------


## mixst

.  .      (..).       ?       ?

----------


## savage55

!
,,   :
    (),    ,     . :
1)     ,            ?
2)    ,  ,      ?    ,..            ?
  !

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## semkab

,     ( )     . ,               ( ,           ).   :         (   . )

----------


## 2011

?
   , .
    ?
      ?
    ? =)
  ,           .
  .

----------


## -

,  .
   :
    . .  .      -   .
        ( ) -     . .
       ,       .   (      ,      . ,     ).
  ,                   (        ).   ,  ,          ,        .
, ,   ,    . ,   - , :
1.    -   . 
2.     -   . ? (        ,            ?)

  !!!

----------


## Feminka

1 
2

----------


## gurtyen

....
          ....(     )
          ? 
          ?

    .

----------


## VSVadim

.         (  )???

----------

6%,            .
    .
      (   )   ?
    ,    ?    1000    .

----------


## Alyce

.
       .  1  -   .  -2    .
 14          (  ). 
 -       -2   ?

 .2  346.28    :
--cut--
...           ,            ,          -,       ,    ,         ,                 ...
--cut--

     ,    -2   ?
.

----------


## .

.         2        .     .   ,

----------


## Alyce

, ..
 .

----------


## _

!
     ,   .   .   ,      ,        .  .
   ,   . .         ,   , ,   . .   ( )   .

* 1:*
     -       2005 ,     2007  2008        .        .           . ,     -     ,        ,        .       .   ?

* 2:*
  ,              46-  . ?

* 3:*
   ,     2         5-        ?

* 4:*
   ,      46-  .      2     ,        ?

* 5:*
   ,           ,         ?

* 6:*
   ,       ,          ?

  .
 ,

----------


## Storn

( ,  )
   - ,   -2   



> ?

----------


## _

> ( ,  )
>    - ,   -2


 :
1.         ,     -2  ,            ?

2.  ,        ,    ,      -2,    ,      -2 (   )   .        5-       ,    5    ?

 ,

----------


## Storn

1.   
2.


> 5-


        .....

----------


## _

> 1.


    ( )    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## _

,  -     .
.

----------


## .

1.        ?    ?          .     
2.  
3.     ,    
4.          .    
5. 
6.    .  ,  .

----------


## _

,  !





> 4.          .


 ,          -2?

----------


## .

,   -  ?      - ?

----------


## _

> ,   -  ?      - ?


  .  -    :Smilie: 
  !

----------


## Storn

, , ?  :Big Grin:     .....

----------


## .

> , ,


     ?

----------


## Storn

?
       () ,   , .....  ......

----------

!
   .   ,       ,    ,             (),       .   . 
   :
1.       ?
2.                   ?

----------


## Storn

- ""?
         ...       ...

----------


## .

?  .      .        .     ,       .

----------

:Smilie: 
   "  ,    ".
        ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------

?     , , -     ?

----------


## Storn

****  :
)  
)  
)  ,

----------

.      ,      ,      ?

----------


## Storn

****,    ....  ....

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## urman1265

!
    (     )

       ?
(             ,     ,   

   ,  ?
  ---        ,        ?

----------


## Storn

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%98%D0%9F
  01.09.2011     .....,   ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## urman1265

!

     ,      (      ) ,         ,     !
  ,                 !

----------


## Storn

>

----------


## Storn

21**2011* N*69-

----------


## tktyf4

,   -   ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## tktyf4

?       ?                   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Amigovlg

.          .
 1.     .     .         ( , ) 
    ,      (    .)       .
 2.

----------


## .

1. ,    .    
2.  , 
 ,           ?

----------


## amigovlg

,    ,  .

----------


## amigovlg

> ,    .

----------


## .

-         .  .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ,

----------


## amigovlg

> 


             ?             ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,     ,     ,

----------


## .

*amigovlg*,       ,

----------


## amigovlg

> ,   ,     ,     ,


    "     "



> ,     ,

----------


## .

, .-,     ?    -    , ?

----------


## amigovlg

> , .-,     ?    -    , ?


1.     ()
2.  

PS

----------


## .

1.    .          .            ,          ,  ,       .   .
2.  .               .         ,    -       .           ,

----------


## amigovlg

> 1.    .          .            ,          ,  ,       .   .


     .
      ?

      -   ,  ,    ,    2() 
 :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

...  - ...




> .


,    ,      :Smilie: 



> ?


 




> 







> -   ,  ,    ,    2(







> 


  -

----------


## amigovlg

:Wow:

----------

!
  .
     ,    .
    .  -  .   ,       . ..
    , 
1      .        ,     ,      ..
2  ,       ,      ,    ,    ?
3    ,   ,        ?
         :    ?    -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,    .


   .       ?  :Smilie: 



> ,     ,      ..


 .

----------

))
    .  2       ,   .    .

----------


## .

,         :Wink:

----------

.      2,3
     ?

----------


## .

?      ,    
     .

----------

,   :Smilie:

----------

.          (  ,     )   ()           ().          ,    .         ,  . 
        ,         ,    ,             .
  .            ,  ,                -  ?

----------


## .

,   .     .

----------


## Andyko



----------

:

    .     .
  -. ,     ,      ( )   .

----------


## Storn

-  ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

,   .




> -  ,    ?

----------


## .

> 


.

----------

,               .



>

----------


## .

> ,               .


     ,    ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.




> ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

(        ,   )      .          .

----------

.     .       (  ,    ). 

  ,             ,          ,    ,      (   ).





> (        ,   )      .          .

----------


## .

.     ,

----------

!



> .     ,

----------


## Teppel

6% ,        (  ) , .   (60 . )  ,            .       ?      ,      ,    3 .....    ""  -10%  .....    ?           ..... :Frown:

----------


## Storn

.....
     .....

----------


## Teppel

,      ?!              6 %       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Teppel

! :Smilie:

----------

?    ,     ....

----------


## Teppel

, :Redface:                      ?

----------


## .

.  26.3      ,   ,        .

----------


## Teppel

,         ?      -  !     6% -    ....

----------


## .

.       -    ?

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## Teppel

,        -    ?      16000000  +   45000000. ..

----------


## Teppel

,   ?      )))    ,     ..(((

----------


## .



----------


## Teppel

5 .       (   )  6% 30    () 3 .  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Teppel

( 6%) ,     (TYDL)/        ,     ,         ,    .         ,     .              ?      "     ,     "?  ....

----------


## Storn

,     ....
        ,     .......         ......   - ,   - ....

----------


## )

!
     .
   .
       90 ,       .
      .
  -        ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## )

> 


...

----------


## 89

().       ,           .            (  , .     )???

----------

!    .  .  2001      -      (52.1).  2004     .   2005     .  .        ,         .  2007         (     ).   .  2011     ,     .    .
1.     ? (   ).
2.    . (      (2008-2010)  119 -1000 /.) .        ? 
   .     .   28.08.2007  20-12/081757?

----------


## .

> 


  ,  - .          
1.  ,       .        .       
2.  .    ,

----------


## NDSkz

!
  -       ,      .            ?     -.      ?    ,      ()   ?       ? !

----------


## .

> 


 7  
       .       .     ,

----------

> ,  - .          
> 1.  ,       .        .       
> 2.  .    ,


 ..!
,  ,                  . ,          ,   ,       ,   ( /     2005 .,    ).                 (. 2 . 346.23  ). ? ,  ,      ,           (   .   26.10.2006 N 18-12/3/94015@).           (  12.08.2005 N 03-11-04/3/49):        . 
.  ,       ,   .     -    ))).       2012 .  .         .   !
,    -

----------

> ..!
> ,  ,                  . ,          ,   ,       ,   ( /     2005 .,    ).                 (. 2 . 346.23  ). ? ,  ,      ,           (   .   26.10.2006 N 18-12/3/94015@).           (  12.08.2005 N 03-11-04/3/49):        . 
> .  ,       ,   .     -    ))).       2012 .  .         .   !
> ,    -


, -        .   31.03.2009  16-15/030023@

----------

,    ""   ,     . ,          ( 26.04.2011  -4-3/6753).        .

----------


## .

> .  ,       ,   .     -    ))


, , .      .

----------


## NDSkz

> 7  
>        .       .     ,


  .    ,,       -09-1?         ?        -09-1?   -09-1,            ,       ?

----------


## .

.     
       ,      .

----------

,          ,      ,  ,  ,        ,     ,        .   :
1)           5 ( ),     ,           ,   ,             ,  ,     ,        ,      .
2)        ,   ,  ,      ?
3)   ,        ,     ,    ?
 ,    !

----------


## .

> 


     ,          





> ,


   2012       ,   .        .             .      ,        .   ,        (     ,    ,  ..  )

----------

,      (   )   ?        (      )         ,      ,    ,   .
 .

----------


## Storn

> ,      (   )   ?







> (      )         ,

----------


## OLGA64

,       ,     ,       .         .      ?     ,    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

> ,    ,    ?


  :Smilie:            .         ?       .     ,    ?

----------


## OLGA64

.    .  ,   ,    , ,        .

----------


## 2012

,  !
     .....

 ,    ,  :
-                   1  (   ).      46 .
  ,         .
  ?
           ?
  6%  

     ,      ,          ?

----------


## .

*2012*,             .      (),      
     .        .

----------


## 2012

.
, !
 ,  .        46 . ...
    .
  ?

 ,      ),     .     6%.  .
    .
       46        ?      ?   ?      .   4  .
    ,    ,   ?         ?  ?
     ,        ?         ?

----------


## Storn

> 46        ?


 




>

----------

> 


    .

----------


## sevastopolev

, !    -.    ( )  .      EMS.     ""   ,    .         1 .       . 
  ,     ?      ?
  ,  -     -         ? ..         .      ?   ?      -  !  !

----------

